# Cheat Sheets



## Revenuecycle (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone have cheat sheets on how to bill and code for oncology? I am new and anything would be appreciated.
My email is ssullivan@chmed.org
Thanks


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Sep 29, 2012)

i do and will send u what i have


----------



## emgarcia (Oct 1, 2012)

Could you please forward one to me as well. It will be greatly appreciated. 

evamariegarcia2003@yahoo.com

Thank you,


----------



## jvlasak (Oct 19, 2012)

If it is not too much bother, may I have a copy of your cheatsheet also.   It is very much appreciated.  janv@neb.rr.com.   Thank you.


----------



## terrijamieson (Oct 24, 2012)

*Cheat Sheet*

I would appreciate one as well. I have a new employee with limited Oncology experience.

Thanks

tjamieson@imsaz.org


----------



## ajanibaby@gmail.com (Oct 31, 2012)

*Cheat sheet*

could I please have a copy also, I would really appreciate it.



ajanibaby@gmail.com


----------



## mamaspet5@live.com (Nov 1, 2012)

could I please have a copy also, I would really appreciate it.


mamaspet@live.com


----------



## carman.strickland (Nov 23, 2012)

I am also new to Hematology/Oncology coding and would greatly appreciate a copy of the sheet if it's not any trouble. ccarlton3791@gmail.com

Thank you


----------



## kendalllc (Dec 26, 2012)

Also wondering if I can have a copy of your cheat sheets emailed to me as well?!  Any information would be greatly appreciated!

My email is:  jkjr_inc@yahoo.com

Thanks so much!


----------



## ambercook (Dec 28, 2012)

I am getting into this field also> Could I please please get a copy of this sheet as well. It would mean alot to me!!! ambr75@hotmail.com


----------



## rcoslett (Dec 30, 2012)

*Short "help lists" sounds Great!*

Please copy me also on your help list!  
rose.coslett@gmail.com
New to coding but not new to oncology hematology!!! Always ready to learn something new!
thanks


----------



## BONNIEB2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

I would appreciate a copy of your cheat sheet for oncology E & M coding.  Thank you in advance.  Bonnieb@theinneroffice.com


----------



## debrakae (Jan 2, 2013)

My boss has informed me that our group would be adding a provider for this specialty. If you could send me a copy of your cheat sheet, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.
debrakae@yahoo.com


----------



## traci.susong@gmail.com (Jan 8, 2013)

A good resource for newbies is the MedLearn Coding essentials for Hospital Infusion and Coding Strategies Navigator for Infusion. 

The cheat sheet that I have identifies some drugs and what code is appropriate based on the drug and how we give it. V58.11 or V58.12. It does not include the administration codes but those are fairly easy in my opinion once you get the hang of it. 

If this is what you want, pleas email me at susongt@summahealth.org.

Thanks.


----------



## ninchik (Jan 17, 2013)

Does anyone have cheat sheets on how to bill and code for Radiation/oncology? I am new and anything would be appreciated.
My email is ninasgibson@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu (Jan 25, 2013)

*Cheat Sheet*

Does anyone have cheat sheets on how to bill and code for oncology? 
My email is nancy.mash@utsouthwestern.edu


----------



## GLC (Jan 25, 2013)

Could I have a copy also?

gl_clarkson@hotmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## slscales (Feb 9, 2013)

Please forward me a copy as well. I thank you sooooo much! sscales131@triad.rr.com


----------



## lmoura (Feb 20, 2013)

I would like to have a copy too.  My email is MouraL@pamf.org 

Thank you,


----------



## Patricia Donegan (Feb 27, 2013)

*oncology cheat sheets*

I bill for a multispecialty practice and am now getting a new oncologist!  Does anyone have any cheat sheets , especially diagnosis codes?   I am trying to make a superbill for this new doctor, and there are literally 1000's of codes in the neoplasm section! Help!  Any forms or info would be great.  
my email is     pdonegan-orlando@rumcsi.org

Thanks All


----------



## Aflory5 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am also new to coding as well as to Hematology/oncology. can I have one too, please? amber@hemoncofsalem.com


----------



## lesahyoun (Apr 1, 2013)

*cheat sheets for rad onc*

If anyone has the cheat sheets or any excels with info for rad onc billing I would appreciate them as well.


----------



## umcanes4 (Apr 2, 2013)

I would also like any cheat sheets for radiation if anyone would like to share 

kellyt@cfl.rr.com

thanks!!


----------



## kalexj (Apr 15, 2013)

Good afternoon, I would love to have a copy of this sheet as well.  

Thanks, 

Gina
Kalexj@bellsouth.net


----------



## lclemen (Apr 17, 2013)

l am new to Oncololgy coding and I am wondering if you could email a copy of your cheat sheets as well.  Thanks.  
lclemen@mahealthcare.com


----------



## rosa123 (May 11, 2013)

i'm new to Hematology/Oncology coding too, can i please get a copy of the cheat sheat.
thanks rmorales89@verizon.net


----------



## ocorpuz (Nov 16, 2013)

I am also new to Hematology/Oncology coding and would greatly appreciate a copy of the sheet.

my email: sweetangelou@yahoo.com


----------



## khennricks (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello...it sounds like your "cheat sheet" is popular...may I request a copy as well?  email is kathleen@cascadesurgonc.com.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## jmellis (Dec 10, 2013)

*preventive care dx codes for labs*

pt states ins company told them they would pay for labs in full if we use a preventive
care dx for his hemachromatosis- would he v12.3 suffice?
tks


----------



## chasarmil (Dec 10, 2013)

Can I also get a copy of your cheat sheets? I recently started coding/billing for oncology.
robin.miller@mountnittany.org

Thanks


----------



## jhkimmc (Dec 11, 2013)

can you please forward one to me as well. i am working in Chemo clinic. Thanks!!
my email is jhkimmc1989@gmail.com


----------



## tonplair@gmail.com (Jan 18, 2014)

*cheat sheet*

I would like to have a copy email to me if you will. My email address is tdplair@lexhealth.org

Thanks


----------



## mlicata (Jan 27, 2014)

i would like to get a copy of the cheat sheet.  Email address.  mlicata@slu.edu

Thank you


----------



## Bea024 (Feb 1, 2014)

Would you mind sending me a copy as well? bea_garcia024@yahoo.com 

I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## VGOWER (Feb 3, 2014)

I would also love one.  VGower@aol.com
Thank you,


----------



## zaidaaquino (Feb 4, 2014)

I too am new to hem/onc coding.  Would you mind sending me a copy of it too? zaidaaquino@yahoo.com

Thanks.


----------



## kurt (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, could I have a copy of this also?  Thank you very much.  Julie-kurt@uiowa.edu


----------



## llmick (Feb 11, 2014)

Would you mind sending me a copy as well.  Thanks llee-Mick@nshinc.com


----------



## kurt (Feb 12, 2014)

*cheat sheets*

could I also have a copy of this cheat sheet?   thanks.    julie-kurt@uiowa.edu


----------



## rosa123 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi, I would like copy of this cheat sheet please
rmorales89@verizon.net


----------



## kimmak (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, Could I also have a copy of this cheat sheet?  Thank you so much!  kimmak67@hotmail.com


----------



## jplouffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

I would love a copy of your cheat sheet as HemOnc coding is new to me and I have lots of questions.
e-mail address;  jeanneplouffe@cox.net

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Barb652 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello! We are new to Oncology and would greatly appreciate a copy of your cheat sheet! Thank you so very much!  cataldob@health.missouri.edu


----------



## annmarie1 (Apr 4, 2014)

May I please also get a copy of your cheat sheet. My email is walkerphilpotts@gmail.com.  Thanks


----------



## kmcclain (Apr 8, 2014)

*Cheat Sheet*

Can you please send me a copy of the cheat sheet my email address is kmcclain2011@hotmail.com or could you possibly help me? I started working for and oncology center and I know absolutely nothing about oncology.


----------



## kmcclain (Apr 8, 2014)

*Cheat Sheet*

Where you able to send me a copy of the cheat sheet? I have not received an email yet.


----------



## TCicio (Apr 12, 2014)

*Cheat Sheet*

Hello, I am New to Oncology Coding and appreciate any info/ cheat sheet. Please email me at teresacicio@hotmail.com
Thanks in advance


----------



## agurley1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes, Please send one to angeliquegurleycpc@gmail.com

Thank you~


----------



## JP7278 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am also new to Hematology/Oncology Billing. Could you send me a copy of the cheat sheets? Thank you. 

jecpad727@hotmail.com


----------



## roby0705 (Apr 29, 2014)

Can you please send a copy of the Hem/Onc cheat sheets to roby0705@yahoo.com?   Thank you!


----------



## kadesiag (May 21, 2014)

Can I get a copy of the cheat sheet as well. Thanks

kadesiag@hotmail.com


----------



## dixechik (Jun 2, 2014)

Can I get a copy as well? dixechik@ptd.net


----------



## ppreston (Jun 11, 2014)

Would like copy too please ppreston@centralgacancercare.com


----------



## rosa123 (Jun 14, 2014)

Can I have a cheat sheet please! to rmorales89@verizon.net it will be very helpful, thank you in advance.

Rosa


----------



## oceanmel (Aug 21, 2014)

*Cheat Sheet*

Hello!  I would like a copy also if possible.  I am a Radiation Oncology coder but am new to Hematology/Oncology.  oceannmell@aol.com.  Thank you!


----------



## cprucha49 (Aug 29, 2014)

Me too I am a certified experienced coder and new to the specialty.  It is very daunting.  Thank you. 

cprucha1958@gmail.com


----------



## marymarelle (Aug 31, 2014)

*hematology oncology billing/coding sheets*

could I please get a copy of any ones hematology oncology billing/coding sheets. I am new and would greatly appreciate it. thanks. maryhunter28@yahoo.com.


----------



## lshannon (Sep 23, 2014)

*greatly appreciated*

Can you please send me a copy as well?  

Thanks in advance!!

Lynn Shannon, CPC, CPMA, CPRC
lynnshannon@earthlink.net


----------



## JKing (Sep 24, 2014)

*Oncology cheat sheet*

May I have copy of cheat sheet as well?  JKing@Stamhealth.org


----------



## michellesanborn67@yahoo.com (Sep 25, 2014)

*Oncology*

Hello I am new to med onc and rad onc coding and was wondering if anyone had any usefil tips and or cheat sheets any help would be great thank you
Michelle


----------



## jlowry (Oct 6, 2014)

*Cheat sheet*

I am new to this field also, may i have a copy. lowryjuovanna50@gmail.com


----------



## jlowry (Oct 6, 2014)

may I also get a copy new to this speciality. my email is lowryjuovanna50@gmail.com


----------



## TiffianyEdwards (Oct 9, 2014)

*cheat sheet*

Could I please get a copy sent to Tiffianylynne@gmail.com


----------



## tlg5371 (Oct 10, 2014)

*Hematology/Oncology cheat sheet*

Could I possibly also get a copy of the cheat sheet sent to tlg5371@msn.com.

Thanks


----------



## crollins (Oct 14, 2014)

*copy of cheet sheet*

I am new to the field and could use a copy ciante.rollins@epic-care.com

thanks very much


----------



## carmenl (Oct 16, 2014)

*ER/Infusion coder*

cheat sheet please  clobnitz@granditasca.org


----------



## brbrlvl (Oct 22, 2014)

*Cheat sheets*

Would you also email me a copy?  New to coding and this an area I'm interested in.  Thanks
barbaralevel@yahoo.com


----------



## kevog (Nov 5, 2014)

Just started coding Oncology, could I get a copy of any cheat sheets other coders might have, greatly appreciated. kevogelaar@gmail.com


----------



## LindaShepherd (Nov 17, 2014)

I would be interested to see any cheat sheets you have to share.  I work in an oncology office and I am particularly interested on the MDM section of E/M coding..Do you have anything for this?


----------



## Sheflin (Nov 20, 2014)

Would love to have a copy of this.  Just started coding in Hematology and Oncology. Anything would be helpful. Send to heflin3502@gmail.com.

Thank you!


----------



## MichelleM (Dec 10, 2014)

*Copy is requested*

Could you please send me a copy also of the cheat sheet?

michellemiller@genesishcs.org


----------



## PEARSONS (Dec 22, 2014)

*Copy is requested*

Hello, can I get a copy also?

spearson@radonc.wustl.edu


----------



## mlemon (Dec 28, 2014)

*Cheat Sheet*

If this thread is still active, I would also like to see some of the cheat sheets.  I have new employees....

mlemon@augonc.com


----------



## kmjones0421 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would also love a copy of the cheat sheet, please.

kmjones0421@gmail.com


----------



## awaller (Jan 10, 2015)

Me too please! 

awaller@priviahealth.com


----------



## simismom@gmail.com (Jan 14, 2015)

*cheat sheets*

I too would like a copy. Thanks


----------



## phudak@oncologybilling.com (Jan 15, 2015)

*Phudak*

I would appreciate a copy too. thanks


----------



## Danipitman1027 (Jan 16, 2015)

Can you also send me a copy? It would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks so much. 

danipitman1027@gmail.com


----------



## CLC (Feb 2, 2015)

*I am brand new toAAPC and would love to have a cheat sheet as well*

Please send me a cheat shhet too, thank you!


----------



## dlewis72 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would appreciate any cheat sheets also.

Thanks,


dlewisvroims@hotmail.com


----------



## esaathoff (Mar 4, 2015)

May I get a copy of these sheets as well please... Would be greatly appreciated 

erica_saathoff@yahoo.com


----------



## Robert5131 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would also like to receive a copy of this cheat sheet. I work for a small Oncology and would appreciate all the help I can get. I look forward to getting to know everyone here. 

Robert Pedrosa
Managingcancer@sbcglobal.net


----------



## theralee03 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Copy needed*

I would also like a copy sent to me if someone still has one that is going around. Thank you! my e-mail is thera.mason@osumc.edu


----------



## angiewelbern@cox.net (Jun 12, 2015)

*Cheatsheet?*

Traci no longer works in oncology & doensn't have the cheatsheet.  Did anyone ever receive the sheet?  I'd really like a copy!  angie.welbern (at) sparkshealth.com


----------



## KKLEIN_2011 (Jul 5, 2015)

traci.susong@gmail.com said:


> i do and will send u what i have



Hi,  I am new at oncology coding too and if you have cheat sheets would you mind forwarding them to me. Thanks.

kjprewitt52@gmail.com


----------



## Jesskris55 (Jul 20, 2015)

Can someone send me the cheat sheets if you have them? I would greatly appreciate it..........

Jesskris55@aol.com

Thank You!


----------



## albutton (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi, I am new at Radiation Oncology coding and if you have cheat sheets I would love a copy!!! Thank you my email is: button4865@twc.com


----------



## svalego (Jul 29, 2015)

*cheat sheet*

I would also like a copy of the cheat sheet if it's not too much trouble!
susan.valego@yahoo.com

thanks!


----------



## shelly1966 (Aug 4, 2015)

*cheat sheet for Oncology*

I would also love to have a copy.  thanks!!!  shelly.jones@mgh.net


----------



## jeanmac (Aug 5, 2015)

*Copy cheat sheets*

I hope its not too late for me to get a copy.  Thanks 

jeanmac02@gmail.com


----------



## ablack74 (Dec 11, 2015)

*Copy also*

If this thread is still alive and kicking, may I have a copy also? Thanks!

ablack74@hotmail.com


----------



## lahnamiller (Dec 15, 2015)

*Need a copy also*

If it is not too late, I would also like a copy.  

Lahnajmiller@gmail.com

Thanks!


----------



## kimberlyjwilloughby (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh my gosh .... if this is still alive thread ..... I would so very much love to have the Cheat Sheets for Hematology/Oncology.   Please and thank you!

kimberlyjwilloughby@hotmail.com


----------



## tcan618 (Apr 15, 2016)

*cheat sheet*



traci.susong@gmail.com said:


> i do and will send u what i have



Would you mind emailing me a cheat sheet as well. I have been in medical billing for years, however, only in Hem/Onc billing since January. Much appreciated!!!
Tracy
tcanaday@sturdymemorial.org


----------



## kingdede (Apr 19, 2016)

*Any Luck with this?*

Did anyone on here ever get any response on this?   IF SO, I would like to have said information.

Thanks so much!

Dede


d2xs@msn.com


----------



## aarnold702 (Apr 19, 2016)

Me too!!! queenofdoves@yahoo.com


----------



## niurkasilva@yahoo.com (Jun 7, 2016)

*Cheat Sheets.*

Please can someone send one to me I really appreciate . Thanks, Nikky
niurkasilva@yahoo.com


----------



## tammster (Jun 8, 2016)

Oooh ... I'd love to have a copy, as well, if you wouldn't mind.  tammster26@yahoo.com


----------



## cellison (Jun 9, 2016)

*does anyone have cardioligy cheat sheet*

does anyone have cardioligy cheat sheet


----------



## Jones1923 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Probuphine implant*

dose any one know the code and how to bill this


----------



## waterbr (Jan 17, 2017)

*Copy of cheat sheet*

I would like a copy also:     halsell@live.com

Thank you


----------



## Jonahmce (Apr 6, 2017)

*Cheat Sheet*

Hey, I'm new to this forum and I would like a copy of the oncology cheat sheet please! jonahmce@gmail.com


----------



## funblndmom (Apr 7, 2017)

If they are still available I would love a copy to if it's not too much trouble.

Thank you
tameracarling@yahoo.com


----------



## Sarah8307 (Jul 19, 2017)

I would like one if still available. 

Sarah8307@yahoo.com


----------



## mariann.dalton (Jul 19, 2017)

*Copy also please *

If still available, I would love a copy of the cheat sheet as well.  mariann.Dalton@yahoo.com

Thanks


----------



## cathtech (Aug 19, 2017)

*Oncology Cheat Sheet*

I would like a copy as well. Thanks in advance.

dandersen246@gmail.com


----------



## jflynn124 (Aug 21, 2017)

If you wouldn't mind, I would greatly appreciate a copy as well. More just as a comparison to what I have since I pretty much jumped into this field (Radiation Oncology) on my own with no real training by the person I replaced. Thank you. Jennifer.Flynn@urologysa.com


----------



## gmartin2017 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Cheat Sheet*

Can I please have a copy also, Thank you. genamartin88@gmail.com


----------



## rmccarthy01 (Jul 30, 2018)

*Oncology/Radiation superbill*

If anyone can send me a copy of the superbill for oncology i would appreciate it.  roxanne_mccarthy01@yahoo.com 
Thank you so much.


----------



## mjholodnik (Jul 30, 2018)

*Oncology/Hematology ICD-10 Cheat Sheet*

Good Afternoon.  Does anyone have a current ICD-10 list (top 50 codes) for Oncology/Hematology?  The specialty ones from AAPC were on clearance and sold out.  I'm looking for one for a project I'm working on.  Thank you in advance.

Monica


----------



## hergett (Aug 2, 2018)

*cheat sheets*

Can you share with me as well. 
Thank you 

tinalh35@comcast.net


----------



## zfv5952 (Dec 4, 2018)

*Oncology cheat sheet*

Could you also share with me a copy of the cheat sheet?  I am new, learning the hematology/ oncology side as well.  
My email is- Stacey.smith@LPNT.net.  

Thank you so much in advanced.


----------



## PatriciaWright (Jul 10, 2019)

traci.susong@gmail.com said:


> i do and will send u what i have


I will take some please. wrightpatti66@gmail.com


----------



## Jodia (Sep 22, 2019)

I’m a new coder and would love this cheat sheet as well if possible.  
Thank you very much
Hammerbrown1969@gmail.com


----------



## Kmarsella21 (Oct 7, 2019)

If this is still available can you please email to me at Katiebertilacchi@gmail.com
Thank you so much!


----------



## chelai17 (Dec 14, 2019)

traci.susong@gmail.com said:


> i do and will send u what i have


May I please have a copy too. dharone06@gmail.com thank you


----------



## dschottler (Nov 6, 2022)

I see no replies on this post regarding if anyone got a cheetsheet. Did you get one? Can you post it here so that everyone can also just pull from here? If not LMK and I'll post my email also.


----------

